# Very sad announcement - the passing of a forum member



## kmpowell

Dear All

It is with great tragedy that I write this message - I am saddened to pass on the news that we have lost a long standing forum member. Garry Walker went under the username "fsm" and was a member of this forum for 5 years. Over his time he had a couple of Mk1's, and most recently an Ibis White MK2 3.2 that I'm sure that anybody who frequents the MK2 section will know.

In May this year Garry was diagnosed with Bowel & Liver cancer, but unfortunately it got the better of him and he lost the battle a few weeks ago at the age of just 39.

I'm sure you'll all join me when I say that all our thoughts and best wishes go out to his wife Debbie (deb_fswm) and all her family at this most tragic time. Debbie has also relayed to me that she welcomes any messages from people who may (or may not have) know him, so please leave a message on this thread if you wish.

From everybody at the TTF, rest in peace Garry.


----------



## Dotti

Absolutely tragic sadness and so young. My thoughts, prays and condolences go to you Debbie and your family. Wishing you all best memories and comfort.

Best regards

Abi x


----------



## John C

39 - Tragic at any age however 39, so young. Condolences to Debbie and family. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## taylormade-tt

I am Very sorry to hear of his sad Loss,i did not Know gary sadly, but i did read some of his posts and He sounded a very nice chap.
from caroline and myself just to say , condolences to debbie and gary's family and friends our thoughts are with you at this sad time.

i hope you dont mind just a little poem comes to mind.. so i thought i would post it as a mark of our respect.

I'm Free.....

Don't grieve for me, for now I'm free 
I'm following the path God has laid you see. 
I took His hand when I heard him call 
I turned my back and left it all.

I could not stay another day 
To laugh, to love, to work, to play. 
Tasks left undone must stay that way 
I found that peace at the close of day.

If my parting has left a void 
Then fill it with remembered joy. 
A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss 
Oh yes, these things I too will miss.

Be not burdened with times of sorrow 
I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow. 
My life's been full, I savored much 
Good friends, good times, a loved one's touch.

Perhaps my time seemed all too brief 
Don't lengthen it now with undue grief. 
Lift up your hearts and peace to thee 
God wanted me now; He set me free.

Tom and Caroline.


----------



## soyunperderdor

RIP Pal.


----------



## John-H

Very sad indeed. Health is one thing we tend to take for granted. Such a shock to hear this of one so young. My sympathy and condolences to Debbie and family.


----------



## CamV6

I read this and a cold shiver literally went down my spine.

What can anyone say that is of any genuine benefit or comfort to you Debbie or your family at this time, other than we are all thinking of you and we all feel the tragic loss of one of 'our own' so young.


----------



## louise84

I am very new to this forum and did'nt know Garry, but still its sad to hear of news like this. My thoughts are with Debbie and her family at this very sad time.

Louise


----------



## graham225

RIP fella, makes you realise just how fragile life is.


----------



## zorpas

Its tragic, just at the age of 39 so young. My sympathy and condolences to Debbie and family.


----------



## NaughTTy

Very sad news indeed  So hard to write anything that will make any difference but thoughts are with Debbie and their family and friends.

Tom - a lovely poem mate


----------



## Adam RRS

I didnt know Garry but when a post like this comes up, it does leave an awful sense of loss.

My thoughts are with Debbie and the family at this sad time.

RIP


----------



## J55TTC

Thats truely saddening, my heart felt sympathies go out to the family and all that knew Garry.


----------



## KammyTT

R.I.P MATE.

never got to know you.

never know what to say because words are never enough


----------



## Mike753TT

No words can help at a time like this  ...........thoughts are with you Debbie and the rest of Garry's family.


----------



## LuTTon

Bummer 

My heart goes out to Debbie and family at this grim time.


----------



## UK225

Very sad news indeed 

May he rest in peace, & my condolences & sympathy to his family during this difficult & painful time.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi,
So sorry to hear this of someone of such a young age.
My thought's are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## richml

Absolutely tragic. Life is often unfair. Whatever we say will never be enough. Can only offer deepest condolences to Debbie.
Life does go on and you will treasure the memories.

Rich.


----------



## matt225tt

absolutely tragic, i am truly sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with the family, bit like many have said already,words just never seem enough.


----------



## s1rst

R.I.P

thoughts go out to the family and friends


----------



## mac's TT

Such a sad tale for one taken so young, Garry was the same age as me, "there but for the grace of god". My condolences to Debbie and family. RIP Garry


----------



## Hilly10

RIP Our prayers are with you


----------



## trev

very sad new's our thoughts & love go to Debbie & family,

Evelyn & Trevor


----------



## 111laz111

Awful news.

Makes one take a step back.

Thoughts from all Debbie.


----------



## TeeTees

Jeez....for the first time I'm speechless. 39 is just wrong, so wrong.

I feel hopeless when all I can do is offer Debbie and your family my sincere condolences.

Debbie, this site will always be open for anything you wish to discuss when sometimes we feel better talking to strangers, rather than immediate family and loved ones.

May Garry Rest In Peace.


----------



## amiTT

Rest In Peace Garry,

never knew him or had the pleasure to meet him, reading his profile he sounds like a great guy 

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Debbie, through this most difficult time...


----------



## Hark

39 

So sad.


----------



## southTT

RIP Garry,
Jon and Rach


----------



## tomchap81

Devastating news. Thoughts are with you.

Tom


----------



## robokn

Sorry never met you, by my heart felt condolences to Debbie and his family


----------



## TTitan

Debbie,

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

Though I never met yourself and Garry -- this on-line community is a close one -- we all feel a true sense of loss.

Jim Jeffries (TTitan)


----------



## Wolfsburger

Very sad news indeed.


----------



## A3DFU

Dear Debbie,

no one knows why Gary had to pass on at such a young age. But what ever age you lose a loved one; it is always too early

May you find comfort in the thoughts that Gary is now beyond and without any pain in a place where he is free. In time you will find the strength to remember all those wonderful things you did together.

Hugs and love from Dani xx


----------



## T-T

Words just seem never enough, such a tragic loss and it just isn't fair at the age of 39. My sincere condolences to Debbie and rest of the family..

R.I.P Garry


----------



## Private Prozac

Debbie ~ So sorry to hear of your loss.

39, same age as me. Life is often 'too short' in some circumstances and this is one of those. Savour and treasure those special moments and times you shared.

Take care.

Neil.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Condolences to Debbie and family.


----------



## Wak

Sorry to hear this, our condolences to the family.


----------



## hawk29

So so sorry to hear this news,

My condolences go to Debbie & Family

RIP.


----------



## p-torque.co.uk

Very sorry to hear this, my condolences to friends and family


----------



## digimeisTTer

Very sorry to hear of your loss, my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## R6B TT

Heartfelt condolences Debbie


----------



## T7 BNW

So sad to read posts like this! Yet so lovely to see the support every one is offering.

My thoughts are with Debbie and the family. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

My sincere condolences to the family.


----------



## MerlinClanTT

I didn't meet Garry and I'm so sorry to hear this news,









My condolences go his Family.


----------



## DeeBee

May I also, as a complete stranger, express my heart felt sympathies to Debbie and family, time they say is a big healer, and I hope in time you find that strength.

Can I also say what a nice bunch of guys you are who have expressed your kind thoughts.

David
TTFN


----------



## DXN

sorry to hear this humbling news

regards

andy


----------



## KenTT

Very sad, my sincere condolences to Debbie and family.


----------



## leejgilb

Very sad news. My thoughts are with the family.


----------



## rustyintegrale

I have to confess I never knew this guy but what a tragic loss at such a young age. :?

I hope things settle down for his family soon. It really does bring home what is important in life.

Best wishes and kind regards.

Rich


----------



## dbm

I didn't know Gary either, but I guess we all share a bond in our love of a particular type of car. It's funny what things bring people together.

My life has also been touched by cancer, so I can imagine some of the things which might be affecting Debbie and their family right now.

Deepest sympathy,
Dan


----------



## rustyintegrale

dbm said:


> My life has also been touched by cancer, so I can imagine some of the things which might be affecting Debbie and their family right now.


Me too. I lost my Mum to it two years ago in January... :?


----------



## FinFerNan

I also did not know Garry, but as said before - we are all brothers and sisters on here as we are in life.

Shocking news at any age but paricularly so in one so young. Sincere condolences to Debbie and Garry's family 

RIP.


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Wow , very very sad news
I am sorry to hear of any news like that
At such a young age too

My best regards to Debbie and his family and I am sure that somewhere down the line , if we could do some kind of fund raiser in his memory , I am sure that many of us will contribute

As has been said , words are never enough , but memories are
Sarah


----------



## W7 PMC

Heart felt best wishes to family & friends.

Tis a tragic loss at such a young age.


----------



## thejepster

Sad, sad news, and my condolences to Debbie and the family.

May he now rest in peace.

Rich


----------



## YES TT

RIP fella.
my condolances to the family.


----------



## hooting_owl

How precious life is - and so tragic to die so young.

Sending biggest and bestest hugs


----------



## anTTony

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. Rest in Peace

Antony & family


----------



## Rogue

So terribly sorry to read this news.
Condolences to his family.

Hopefully it will be some comfort to his wife to read his posts on this forum.

Rogue


----------



## mattyR

Deepest condolances to all the family

Matt


----------



## deb_fswm

I wanted to say thank you to everybody for their words and thoughts about Garry. It was really nice to read such genuine words of kindness and comfort. I probably won't come onto the forum that often - other than maybe to read some of the good and the bad jokes! - but I just wanted to say that I appreciated the time and effort everybody took to pass on their condolences. Debbie Walker x


----------



## Jae

Truely shocking. Makes you want to grab life while you can.

My wishes extend to his family and friends.

Jae


----------



## Blade_76

Very sad news, my thoughts are with the family at this sad and painful time..


----------



## moley

Very sad news indeed.

RIP and our condolences to Garry's family.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## senwar

Agree with everyone else's comments.

RIP

Frightening that these things can happen in such a manner and short space of time. Makes you put everything in perspective.


----------



## M12 OSY 52

RIP Pal.


----------



## Hev

Very sad indeed.........my sincere condolences to those left behind.

Gary, may you rest in peace.

Hev x


----------



## TT_Newbie

My deepest condolences to all the family and friends of Garry at what must be a difficult and trying time. Everyone on this forum is very helpful and nice, and although I am relatively new and don't recall Garry, I am sure he was no different. Rest in peace mate.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Such tragic news. Our thoughts are with you Debbie at this difficult and painful time.

Dave & Jackie


----------



## mikef4uk

I agree with all the previous posts from well wishers, life is precious and short, our best wishes to Debbie


----------



## Kell

Sad news at any time - made even worse by the fact that he was so young.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## RobLE

So sorry to hear of your loss and at such a young age.

Rob.


----------



## TommyTippee

I remember his sig

God bless and all my condolences and best wishes

When sunlight fades and shadows fall
Love and rememberance outlives them all


----------



## y3putt

Both my wife and I send our sincere sympathy to both Debbie and her family..

Our thoughts are with you ...

Mark and Hayley..


----------



## LoTTie

I never met Garry in person but I too remember his sig and reading his posts, that were always measured and helpful and indicated his enthusiasm for life. Life ended at such a young age is so unfair.

Sincere sympathies to his family and those who loved him. May he be at peace now.

LoTTie.


----------



## rustyintegrale

LoTTie said:


> I never met Garry in person but I too remember his sig and reading his posts, that were always measured and helpful and indicated his enthusiasm for life. Life ended at such a young age is so unfair.
> 
> Sincere sympathies to his family and those who loved him. May he be at peace now.
> 
> LoTTie.


Nicely said Emma.


----------



## 4ringsdh

Extremley upsetting news. Our thoughts are with Debbie and family.


----------



## TGS

Thoughts go out to his family stay strong.


----------



## Fac51

RIP Gary. Although we never really entered dialogue, I remember your helpful posts and your humour. Love and warm thoughts to your family.

Richard/FAC51


----------

